# new here :)



## alice (Mar 4, 2009)

hi every one. 
i'm totally new to this site and totally new to horses. 
i've been doing an animal management course for almost a year now and alot of my work is to do with horses, anyway, after reading up a bit on horses i've decided that i would love to own one in the future  
i was wondering if any one would like to teach me a few words that i don't understad like....hacks?? and and snaffle mouth?

i'm sorry that i sound so thick  lol but as i say im a complete begginer! 

thank you
Alice. 
x


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum  Nice to meet you.

Don't feel bad about not knowing a whole lot about hoses. I've had them for a few years now and still only know the basics of what I need to know. 

Snaffle is a bit that looks like this
http://www.hitchingpostsupply.com/images/products/203.jpg

And hacks, I honestly don't know enough to steer you in the right direction! I'm sure someone else will though 

Any more questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## alice (Mar 4, 2009)

thank you for your reply  
nice to meet you too. 
well i've learnt something new already about the snaffle  lol 

alice.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem. I just wanted to add in that there are many different kinds of snaffles. That is just an example of one. But that is another area that I have little expertise in as well, so I'll let someone else who can explain better take that one further!

Wikipedia has a decent article on them as well

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snaffle_bit


----------



## alice (Mar 4, 2009)

thank you for the link.
theres so many new things to learn :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem. There sure area lot of new things to learn. I have learned a lot here! There are lots of people here who have a ton of knowledge of the horse world that they are willing to share. So it's really cool! You can probably get just about any horse question answered you need from someone here.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum
We all came into this world knowing absolutely nothing about horses, so don't feel bad. 
A hack is what people from the UK and I think Australia call a trail ride or just going out for a leisurely ride. Its just "going out for a hack" 
Any English members feel free to correct me :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! Welcome and hope you like it here


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares! and a good start to becoming familiar with horse 'stuff' is a place that sells equine supplies like Equine Supplies, Horse Supplies, Horse Supply


----------



## appyhappy (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, welcome. Reading here or anything you get a hold of will teach you alot. You never stop learning or know everything.


----------

